# Is it safe to say that Heathen City = furry Twilight?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 21, 2009)

Lemme see...

Both have cookie-cutter plot.
Both have over-the-top needlessness.
Both have nonsensical "conflicts".
Both have generic romantic stuff.
Both have generic locations.
Both have sue character traits physically! We got toned furries and beautiful people on Twilight.
Malloy = Fur Sue, pretty much a dom and jerkass sue equivalent of Edward.
Owen = Fur Sue, the subbie sue that is, willing to take it all, and is an equivalent of Bella.
Twilight has sparkling vampires? Heathen City has AROUND THE WORLD SEX within 3 DAYS!
Both have fanboys that will attack you whenever you try to critic them... and they attack so poorly!
Best of all, both have seemingly "deep" covers when in fact they are overused "symbolism".

Natch


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 21, 2009)

Add cock Blocking and then You'll have Twilight.

Is the comic something I can find online?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 21, 2009)

Nope, it's actually a comic being sold for furries, but well, you know where to find it in scan form.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 21, 2009)

Was Heathen City written by a Mormon?

If so, I will agree with you


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 21, 2009)

Heathen City has porn right

Porn by Brandon mother-fucking Zuckerman

Why are you talking about any other aspect of it


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 22, 2009)

Heathen City = porn done right?!

*spews coffee*

Dear lord! Porn done right =/= one sided, abusive, stupid character love


----------



## Takun (Jan 22, 2009)

Porn=nudies or people making sexytimes


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 22, 2009)

Heathen City didn't have that sadly.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 22, 2009)

Fact: If the characters of Heathen City stand in sunlight, they sparkle.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually, they do.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Heathen City = porn done right?!
> 
> *spews coffee*
> 
> Dear lord! Porn done right =/= one sided, abusive, stupid character love





Don't waste coffee



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Heathen City didn't have that sadly.



Well fuck, I could have sworn seeing someone sucking Malloy's dick in one of the teasers. :\


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 22, 2009)

Nope. They're not having sex, they're only rubbing their organs. Really, it felt flat, even for a shallow porn comic.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Nope. They're not having sex, they're only rubbing their organs. Really, it felt flat, even for a shallow porn comic.



Precisely how much rubbing of organs is there


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 22, 2009)

A lot... but they do not convey any meaning.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> A lot... but they do not convey any meaning.



Uh

K

So have you like never watched a normal porno in your life?

Besides it's drawn by Brandon fucking Zuckerman, fuck yeah


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 22, 2009)

I had heard a lot about _Heathen City_ just as it came out, all purporting that it was one of if not the best furry comics graphic novel with a groundbreaking story and amazing art. It was heralded as the next great epic.


Now after all this, I almost want to read it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 22, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Uh
> 
> K
> 
> ...



At least the porn I have watched had a point. This one felt like porn was just a pointless add-on to an already pointless comic.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> At least the porn I have watched had a point. This one felt like porn was just a pointless add-on to an already pointless comic.



B-but Brandon Zuckerman D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 22, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> So have you like never watched a normal porno in your life?


 You mean the one you see on TV/Movies?

Also Frot = seduction


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You mean the one you see on TV/Movies?
> 
> Also Frot = seduction



What's this about frotting?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 22, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What's this about frotting?


  rubbing of organs = frotting/frot?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> rubbing of organs = frotting/frot?



It's only frotting if both of the organs are dicks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 22, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's only frotting if both of the organs are dicks.


 I know that.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I know that.



Well there are other organs to be rubbed together you know :roll:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 22, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well there are other organs to be rubbed together you know :roll:


 The ass .ect


----------



## Takun (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh baby, let's rub our asses together.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2009)

Hay kid wanna run appendixes


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 22, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Oh baby, let's rub our asses together.


 Uh, Let me reword that for you.

Say your sitting on a chair or something, Then David came along and he sat on your lap. While he's on your lap, He rubbed his ass with your junk.


./////.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2009)

wat


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 22, 2009)

Those are weird.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> wat


 Please don't kill me. ._.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 23, 2009)

*kills*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2009)

No roleplaying Mr.luff buff wuff. >(



I'll just post this here, Because were talking asses for no reason


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Gross.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2009)

And yet, You like Ryan?


----------



## Azure (Jan 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> No roleplaying Mr.luff buff wuff. >(
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just post this here, Because were talking asses for no reason


Wow.  That's terrible.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 23, 2009)

you all deserve a humiliating death


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2009)

But yeah, back to topic.

I've asked some furries around and yeah, it felt like asking non-Twilight fangirls and Twilight fangirls... except they're furry and are gay.


----------



## sashadistan (Jan 24, 2009)

This conversation has me lost.


----------



## mapdark (Jan 30, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Lemme see...
> 
> Both have cookie-cutter plot.
> Both have over-the-top needlessness.
> ...



I haven't had bricks thrown at me yet for not liking HEathen city.

But yeah , you'd be about right .

Appart from the sparkling , Malloy IS Edward .. Cold , manipulative abusive.
And Owen IS Bella .. he EVEN HAS THE EMONESS XD


----------



## JerseyCat (Feb 1, 2009)

What the Hell. Heathen City isn't as good as its writer thinks it is, but one has to wonder about the axe-grinding obsession that makes someone say it's Twilight-ish.


----------



## mapdark (Feb 5, 2009)

JerseyCat said:


> What the Hell. Heathen City isn't as good as its writer thinks it is, but one has to wonder about the axe-grinding obsession that makes someone say it's Twilight-ish.



The story itself is not too similar .

But if we're talking of the litterary structure of both stories .. they have the same flaws .


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, the structures and components are similar, not the story itself.


----------



## Anuvia (Feb 26, 2009)

This thread is full of revelations and enlightenment.

If Heathen City is greatest the furry fandom has to offer, comic wise, then it's even more pathetic than we thought XD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 26, 2009)

Anuvia said:


> This thread is full of revelations and enlightenment.
> 
> If Heathen City is greatest the furry fandom has to offer, comic wise, then it's even more pathetic than we thought XD



Trust me, it's not.

I have seen better comics.

Sadly it's not mainstream though.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 8, 2009)

Anuvia said:


> This thread is full of revelations and enlightenment.
> 
> If Heathen City is greatest the furry fandom has to offer, comic wise, then it's even more pathetic than we thought XD




There's MUCH better .. except the bloody furries are all too busy wanking to their ASB's and HC's


----------



## Archy (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes theres frot in HC but there are a couple of actual sex scenes as well :wink:


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 23, 2009)

Well. . .

I love comics. I love Graphic Novels. All sorts. What i look for in a furry graphic novel/Web-comic, is a good story, and good art. If the writing doesn't suck, and the art is understandable, i will like it.

Heathen City. Never read it, but it doesn't appeal to me. I dislike most sexual things in a comic, unless that's the point of it. And it seems Most (Not all) Furry comics follow that pattern. There's usually some form of sexual something.

Well, i'll check it out. It seems the beginning of this whole thread was about the "Porn" aspect of it, so i aint too intrigued. I consider myself straight (Not a homophobe though), and i don't feel like seeing gay intercourse/actions all the time in the comic. I mean, there can be gay characters, there can be gay themes, but i don't want that to be the whole thing. If that's what i get from a first glance, not that intrigued.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like they're ripping off Blacksad and are selliing shit cards.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG, YUR SO HORIBBLE!!!1!!1 
TWILIGHT IS AN AMAYZING BOOK


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 14, 2009)

Well i'll say this, the super buff characters aren't attracting me to it.

And also,

TWIGHLIGHT F*King SUCKS!

Well, at least that's what i believe. Have a different opinion? Good for you. I don't really care.

And i'm talking about both the Book, and Movie. Terrible.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 14, 2009)

Buff? Aside from Malloy, everyone's a twink.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 15, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Buff? Aside from Malloy, everyone's a twink.



Twink?

Oh C'mon! I don't wanna read a comic like that. I've got nothing against gay's or bi's, but it aint my cup of tea. I read comics like Concession, where, yes. There is gay relationships and such, but it isn't a huge presence, and isn't quite all that, "graphic", i'll just say. I don't need fucking sex scenes to make a comic interesting.

And i can bet ima get flamed for this, on the fact i haven't really read it. And if i got this stuff wrong, please, tell me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 25, 2009)

Eh, twink is like the opposite of buff actually.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 22, 2010)

So why did they make HC3?


----------

